# Cpt Code 29876



## Deadpd (Aug 23, 2007)

I was wondering about CPT code 29876 multi-compartmental synovectomy.  Is it now considered 'included' when you do a menisectomy?  Medicare has denied my claim for this when I included it with my 29880.  Any info on this would be great!


----------



## kandigrl79 (Aug 24, 2007)

According to CCI edits 29876 is in fact included in 29880, if there is some special circumstance, (like maybe separate compartment) you can append a modifier.  Hope this helps.


----------

